# Star Wars Main Theme - dueling mockups V1: Nucleus vs BBCSO Core



## Trash Panda (Jan 19, 2021)

Updated for the new purpose of this thread - practicing my mock up chops by butchering one of JW's most iconic themes.

First up was Nucleus. I messed up the mixing on the original version REALLY badly and like it much better after revisiting and applying the MIDI tweaks I learned from putting together the BBCSO version.

Second up is BBCSO. The biggest breakthrough was adding the Lindell Audio 80 Series channel strip. It certainly gets a lot closer to the vibe of the original recording vs Neutron.

Libraries to be done:
- AROOF/BBCSO Combo
- CSS/CSB/CSW
- EWQL HWO
- Audio Imperia Jaeger/Areia/Solos (TBD)

Nucleus:
View attachment Star Wars Main Theme Nucleus.mp3


BBCSO Core:
View attachment Star Wars Main Theme BBCOSO.mp3


----------



## Markrs (Jan 21, 2021)

You did well given the limited sample libraries you used. Be good to see how this would sound with BBCSO/ARO


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 21, 2021)

Markrs said:


> You did well given the limited sample libraries you used. Be good to see how this would sound with BBCSO/ARO


Thanks. Ironically, the biggest issue to my ears is the cuivre for the 3 trumpets and 6 horns isn’t quite pronounced enough in a full mix. With the whole orchestra going, they just sound too clean compared to the actual OST. Maybe more grittiness can be brought out with the right application of EQ, dynamic compression or spectral sculpting, but so far that has really only made it sound more hissy than gritty to me.

Out of the box, I’ve noticed that the trumpets in CSB, AROOF, BBCSO cuivre patches, and Infinite Brass can all get that sound without such trickery.

Given that the brass and woodwinds are largely limited to sustain and stacatissimo patches, it was pleasantly surprising how far those could go along with swapping in solo instruments for the polyphonic sections where they were an option.

The “piccolo” sound (upper range increased solo flute) was especially surprising on the end solo after tweaking it. I’ll have to upload the last draft soon.

I think I’ll do a comparison of all those major libraries soon now that I have a baseline MIDI performance to work from.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 28, 2021)

Updated to reflect the new purpose of this thread.


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 18, 2021)

What a difference! Disregarding the midi performance and programming, and just listening to the pure sound, BBCSO really sounds like a real orchestra in a real space here, whereas Nucleus sadly does not. This kind of confirms the feeling of these libraries from my own use.

BBCSO just sounds very real, from the first note played. Where other similarly priced libraries need a lot of parts and a lot of mixing to sound ok, BBCSO somehow manages to sound real with very few parts, and no mixing at all. Looking forward to hearing the CSS version later!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 19, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> What a difference! Disregarding the midi performance and programming, and just listening to the pure sound, BBCSO really sounds like a real orchestra in a real space here, whereas Nucleus sadly does not. This kind of confirms the feeling of these libraries from my own use.
> 
> BBCSO just sounds very real, from the first note played. Where other similarly priced libraries need a lot of parts and a lot of mixing to sound ok, BBCSO somehow manages to sound real with very few parts, and no mixing at all. Looking forward to hearing the CSS version later!


Totally agree, BBCSO sound miles more realistic to me than Nucleus does.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 19, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> What a difference! Disregarding the midi performance and programming, and just listening to the pure sound, BBCSO really sounds like a real orchestra in a real space here, whereas Nucleus sadly does not. This kind of confirms the feeling of these libraries from my own use.
> 
> BBCSO just sounds very real, from the first note played. Where other similarly priced libraries need a lot of parts and a lot of mixing to sound ok, BBCSO somehow manages to sound real with very few parts, and no mixing at all. Looking forward to hearing the CSS version later!


I actually did a REALLY bad job of mixing the first Nucleus output and fixed a few issues in the MIDI for BBCSO. I've added an updated Nucleus version that I think sounds much better than the original. Opinions will vary on Nucleus vs BBCSO of course, but I think they're closer now. I will say BBCSO is better suited for Williams work since they have more robust solos than Nucleus.

Back to focusing on CSS series next. Then HWO. Then I'll swing back around to AROOF. Kind of annoyed with Spitfire's player on Windows right now.


----------

